# Imaging Supplies Warehouse Offers OKI Data ProColor 920WT Laser Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A professional laser printer opens the doors to diversifying any decorated apparel business. Imaging Supplies Warehouse (ISW) offers a workhorse that output transfers for pennies a page with the OKI Data ProColor 920WT.

This printer uses a combination of cyan, magenta, and yellow toners to compose the black and other colors. Its unique white toner makes it possible to also print on darks. It creates transfers with no excess polymer or background. In addition to transfers for apparel, it also can be used for making stickers, decals, and window clings. 

Because it uses laser toner, not ink, you do not have to worry about clogging print heads, which eliminates one of the most common issues when printing white with an inkjet printer. It also has an exceptional media handling system.

OKI offers a five-year warranty on its LED print head technology. For more information, contact Imaging Supplies Warehouse at (314) 567-7565; email [email protected]; or visit the website at www.goisw.com.


----------

